# Lipo's for HV-Maxx



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2005)

I just installed the HV-Maxx brushless system in my girlfriends E-Maxx. It was built for her to race at our track agianst nitro monsters. Was wondering if anyone knew what lipo packs I can run in the Maxx. One two cell pack, Two packs or any combo that gives me 14 volts. I'm not sure what to do! Was going to buy scorpion lipo's, but was confused. Can anone please help?!


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

I like the scorpions, and would run 5s for 20 volts to an evx. If you wanted that voltage use 4s. I am not sure how to hook the esc up to which pack? maybe it will work by hooking it thru the pack that supplies the power to the servos? Does the hv maxx work that way?


----------



## starluckrc (Feb 18, 2005)

I caution even 4S on the HV-Maxx. It will thermal easily if not geared properly. 3S would make a nice lightweight setup. If you are running the stock chassis, you are somewhat limited by length. Take a look at ThunderPower 2S3P and 2S4P packs. I've ran 4S3500mah Polyquest packs in my Twin Force where I have room for 7 cell packs flat.


----------

